# Famous Oregon Snowboarders or Skiers?



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm the editor of an online travel magazine (52 Perfect Days | Online Travel Magazine, Travel Articles and Ideas) and I am launching a new section on the site-- City Guides. I am starting with Portland, Oregon. Trying to find out if there are any famous or professional snowboarders or skiers from Portland or Oregon that I can profile in the section.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:dunno: off the top of my head...not being from OR...tim windell, austin smith...sure there're lots


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Mike Jacoby
Anton Pogue
Gerry Lopez


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

Cooper Hoffmeister (rides for neversummer) grew up in Eugene, OR


----------

